# GNex Won't Turn On...



## sikknazty (Mar 5, 2012)

Last night I was simply browsing the web on google chrome. I went to bed and I ALWAYS plug in my charger over night... Woke up, tried to unlock my phone and I noticed it was turned off. I tried turning it on, didn't work... I tried booting into CWM, didn't work... I tried plugging my USB into both my computer and wall mount, didn't work... It's rooted with AOKP JB 4 with GLADOS kernel. So if I took it in to try and get it fixed it most likely won't go too well. I also have the official 2100mah battery in it and I tried using the stock 1850mah and that didn't work either...

Anyone have any ideas? This will realllllyyyyy blow if I can't get this thing to work agian.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you have any other means of charging the battery? Perhaps you have a bad usb port so your phone died. If you don't try to going to a VZW store and asking them if you can try a new battery because you think your usb port is dead & you don't have a way of charging your phone. If it's a dead usb port - yay you're already at VZW. Get a new phone. If the phone is bricked - yay you're already at VZW. Get a new phone.


----------



## jamesjones52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Same thing happened to me, tried all the button combos nothing. Finally sent it back it was still under warranty got it Tuesday hacked it out the box. This is a recurring problem for some people with this phone. I doubt being rooted and on a custom ROM had anything to do with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

You didn't say you've tried pulling the battery yet but I'm guessing you've tried to pull, different charger, start it without battery in etc?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> You didn't say you've tried pulling the battery yet but I'm guessing you've tried to pull, different charger, start it without battery in etc?


 he did say he tried 2 different batteries so obviously he's pulled the battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

I too had my GNex just shut off and not turn back on. Overnight battery pulls, alternate batteries, alternate chargers, nothing. Couldn't boot, couldn't Fastboot, even tried this [ http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f634/unbrick-dead-samsung-gt-i9250-galaxy-nexus-gt-i9100g-gt-i9300-1465412/ ] to no avail. Luckily VzW took it back and replaced with a refurb unit (that is working fine) because it was just inside the 1-year warranty.


----------

